# Kohler CV22



## glenjudy (Aug 26, 2006)

Got this engine on an 10yr old Craftsman GT. Report was started surging, then died and wouldn't start. Cleaned carb real good, wasn't that dirty. Put carb back on and ran good for 10 mins, then started surging and died, wouldn't restart. Removed carb, had virtually no gas in it Cleaned carb again, installed all 4 gaskets from kit. Solenoid checked fine. Good fuel pump o/p flow. Reinstalled, mowed with it about 15 mins, ran good, then surged, died, won't restart.
Anything about this model that will fail after it's good and warmed up ??


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Check fuel cap and fuel filter, I have had some seemingly good fuel filters that would stop flowing after10-20 minutes of run time.


----------



## glenjudy (Aug 26, 2006)

Thanks, I removed fuel cap as soon as it started to falter the 2nd time, didn't help.
will change the filter as matter of course.
As always, Thanks,


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Any luck with this engine??


----------



## glenjudy (Aug 26, 2006)

Not yet, replaced filter and put new line between it and pump. Now it's not pumping. Will check to make sure pulse line is good.


----------

